# Is it worth smoking?



## Star Dog (Jan 10, 2021)

My grinder wasn't going together properly, you can see there's a ridge of resin stopping the two half's meeting properly.

I heated and picked out the resin then realised that the outside had a coating as well, I expect the black stuff from the outside might horrible to smoke but the stuff from inside? 

0.6g from a grinder lol...
I'm pleased I don't need to smoke out of desperation but I'd have been mighty glad of that a number times in the past, I never thought for a second i could have got a joint from cleaning the grinder.


----------



## Budtreegrower (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes you can smoke it, it's grinder hash, made from friction and kief build up. Its a lot cleaner than hand hash lots of people smoke.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 10, 2021)

Budtreegrower said:


> Yes you can smoke it, it's grinder hash, made from friction and kief build up. Its a lot cleaner than hand hash  lots of people smoke.


Cheers buddy I'll save the hash for a rainy day, I'm bit dubious about the black lol, I'm thinking dead skin and dust (yucky)


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Jan 10, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Cheers buddy I'll save the hash for a rainy day, I'm bit dubious about the black lol, I'm thinking dead skin and dust (yucky)


hash turns black when you handle it. pinch and roll some of that inner stuff around between your fingers. it should turn darker/black after a few minutes.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 10, 2021)

smoke it


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 10, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> smoke it


I will at some point smoke the stuff from the inside but the black stuff from the outside is full of dead skin and dust. 
But I'll never say never but hope i'm never that desperate lol.


----------



## dishasharma (Jan 14, 2021)

Regular smoking can be harmful and its hard to quit smoking, when you are doing it from long run. But, there are many other herbal smoking alternatives available that will be less harmful and makes you feel good.


----------



## Fevs. (Jan 15, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I will at some point smoke the stuff from the inside but the black stuff from the outside is full of dead skin and dust.
> But I'll never say never but hope i'm never that desperate lol.


What you worried about a bit of dead skin for dude? It's your own skin, bit of protein in the lungs... To be fair I'd be more worried about the b and h gold...


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 15, 2021)

Fevs. said:


> What you worried about a bit of dead skin for dude? It's your own skin, bit of protein in the lungs... To be fair I'd be more worried about the b and h gold...


Nah it's no for me I prefer protein from my food  
I'm not ruling out smoking it but if I can go the rest of my life not having to I'll be happy  

That piece was from the grinder I don't know how much I'd get off my tray? 

There's a good coating there but I'd expect it to be course/crap.


----------



## punchwhiterightside (Feb 27, 2021)

i would to like join your parte mate


----------



## GloryB (Feb 28, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I will at some point smoke the stuff from the inside but the black stuff from the outside is full of dead skin and dust.
> But I'll never say never but hope i'm never that desperate lol.


 I ate a nasty pussy once and survived. just sayn.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 28, 2021)

GloryB said:


> I ate a nasty pussy once and survived. just sayn.


wow me too


----------



## Soul Dwella (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm not smoking shit off this tray...just saying..


----------



## Detroitwill (Feb 28, 2021)

I’ve had a desperate moment or two in life n had to smoke the grinder hash n scrapings from my tray (low moment in life). But thankfully I’ve never ate a bad pussy. Whew feel like I dodged somthing there. Lol


----------



## GloryB (Mar 1, 2021)

Detroitwill said:


> I’ve had a desperate moment or two in life n had to smoke the grinder hash n scrapings from my tray (low moment in life). But thankfully I’ve never ate a bad pussy. Whew feel like I dodged somthing there. Lol


I didnt say it was bad brah, just nasty. Hell the worst i ever had was good. lol


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 1, 2021)

As I said originally I'd happily go the rest of my life and never smoke it, but I can't say never, given the option of no bed time joint or smoking it, its getting smoked...reluctantly! Lol


----------



## Eugenios (Mar 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> My grinder wasn't going together properly, you can see there's a ridge of resin stopping the two half's meeting properly.
> View attachment 4792030
> I heated and picked out the resin then realised that the outside had a coating as well, I expect the black stuff from the outside might horrible to smoke but the stuff from inside?
> View attachment 4792036
> ...


Holy shit bro that grinder looks 5000years old.


----------



## GloryB (Mar 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> As I said originally I'd happily go the rest of my life and never smoke it, but I can't say never, given the option of no bed time joint or smoking it, its getting smoked...reluctantly! Lol


sorry, wasnt trying to jack the OP. Got stoned and side tracked.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 1, 2021)

GloryB said:


> sorry, wasnt trying to jack the OP. Got stoned and side tracked.


No, no problem, I did ask after all lol


----------

